#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Intimrasur (Schamhaare) bei Frauen ab 40 Jahre >

## Berlinfan

Ich stelle jetzt mal ne etwas intime Frage. Mir ist sie aber sehr wichtig und ich meine es ernst.  
Die Frage ist bei mir entstanden, weil ich durch meinen  Freundeskreis (ich bin schon bissel sehr viel über 40 Jahre) 
erfahren habe, dass sich außer mir keiner die Schamhaare abrasiert.  
Ich mache es schon seit ich 18 bin. Meine Tochter (26) rassiert sich auch an besagter Stelle.  
Ich habe auch gehört, dass viele Ärzte komisch gucken, bzw. blöde Sprüch geben, wenn Frau da unten so nackt zu ihnen kommt. Da bald ein Facharzttermin (Urologe) ansteht, überlege ich was ich nun machen soll:  
Haare dran lassen , oder wie immer ab.  
Ich freue mich auf viele (ehrliche) Antworten, damit jeder anonym antworten kann, mache ich es als Umfrage zum anklicken. 
Ich meine jetzt aber nicht nur die Haare am Bauch, sondern totalen Intimbereich, also  alles ab.  
Ich gebe 3 Antwortsmöglichkeiten ein.

----------


## Anonymisiert

meine 66 Jahre alte Mutter macht auch noch Intimrasur. Who cares :Huh?:

----------


## dreamchaser

Ich würde auf sowas nicht schauen, da mich eher andere Dinge interessieren. Für die Herzkatheteruntersuchung rasieren wir die Leute in der Klinik - ist also normal bei uns.
Mach das, was dir gefält - dein Arzt macht sicher darüber sicher keine Gedanken. Und falls doch,dann steht er ja immer noch unter Schweigepflicht :-)

----------


## Madymaus

Hallo, also ich finde es ist jedem selbst überlassen. Ich rasiere mich aus hygienischen Gründen auch und habe keine Scham beim Arztbesuch. Ich kann mir sogar vorstellen, das es Frauenärzten lieber ist, wenn "Frau" rasiert ist.
Heutzutage ist es doch gradezu in sich die Körperhaare zu rasieren :yes_3_cut:

----------


## Lotti

Huhu an alle, 
als ich finde das Thema echt gut und vorallem deshalb so gut,weil ich auch
ständig vor dem Termin beim Gyn überlege,ob lieber dran oder ab.
Also ich rasiere mich eigentlich immer,doch meistens wenn ich dann nen Termin
beim Gyn habe lasse ich lange Zeit vorher die Intimrasur aus.
Ich habe dann irgendwie weniger das Gefühl völlig nackt zu sein :yes_3_cut: ,was ja eigentlich
totaler schwachsinn ist :Grin: 
Bei mir ist es aber auch schon vorgekommen,dass ich den Gyn zum schmunzeln
gebracht habe,da ich mal ein "Kunstwerk" als Intimrasur hatte :c_laugh:

----------


## Filliz

Hallo Berlinfan, 
ich finde dieses Thema recht interessant. Seit gut einem Jahr gehen mein Mann und ich regelmäßig ins Fitness-Studio. Dort würde ich sage sind so ca. 85% (Männlein, wie Weiblein) rasiert. 
Wegen eines Juckreizes an besagter Stelle, habe ich mich dann auch eine zeitlang, jedoch nicht radikal Rasiert. 
Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass ich es zwar erotisch auf meinen Mann wirkte und es auch von der Hygiäne her sauberer wirkte, aber es hat auch meistens gejuckt und ich hatte immer diese kl. Pickelchen, die sich ständig entzündeten.
Habe dann alles Mögliche ausprobiert, nichts hat wirklich geholfen. 
Im Moment ist nur die Bikinizone dran. 
Dieses Thema ist auch bei uns zu Hause gefragt. Unsere Tochter 15, rasiert sich im Mom. den Bikinibereich. Laut ihrer Aussage, sind auch sämtliche Klassenkammeradinnen "nackig". Meine Nichte meinte letztens, natürlich sei sie rasiert, wie sind ja schließlich keine Neandertaler mehr. 
Kann ich akzeptieren. Aber wenn wir uns als Frauen nur rasieren, um unseren Männern zu gefallen, finde ich es irgendwie krank. Ich meine, reitzen wir da nicht irgendwelche "pädophilen Neigungen". 
Der Kinderarzt meinte bei der letzten U-Untersuchung meiner Tochter, dass er an der Schambehaarung erkennen kann, in welchem Stadium der Pubertät unsere Kinder sind. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob man jeden Trend unbedingt mitmachen muß. 
Tolles Thema 
LG
Tanja

----------


## urologiker

Ich denke, dass man das Thema weiter fassen kann - dazu muß man es aber unterteilen, umformulieren und sodann in Fragen auflösen:  
1. Wen darf und sollte eigentlich interessieren, wie der Intimbereich aussieht und sich anfühlt? 
2. Weshalb wird das OP-Feld rasiert, bevor operiert wird? 
3. Was ist der biologische und soziale Zweck der Haare an den verschiedenen Körperbereichen? 
4. Rechtfertigt das gewünschte optische/taktile Ergebnis den Aufwand?  
Für mich ergibt sich aus der Beantwortung o. g. Fragen allgemein folgende Einstellung zu dem Thema "Körper- und Intimrasur":  Mit Ausnahme der Haare im Kopfbereich sind Haare entbehrlichHaare sind nicht unbedingt ein Hygieneproblem, aber die Entfernung der Haare erübrigt einen Pflegeaufwand (erfordert allerdings einen Aufwand zur Entfernung!)Es ist abhängig vom ästhetischen Empfinden von einem selbst und dann -in zweiter Instanz- vom Partner, ob Körperbehaarung sein muß oder nicht 
Ich selbst bin als Triathlet am ganzen Körper rasiert und werde das sicher auch nicht mehr ändern, weil es einfach ein schönes, pures Gefühl ist. Dabei muß erwähnt werden, dass der Intimbereich dabei eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielt und ich diesen auch nach Geschmack meiner Partnerin "gestalte".  :Grin:

----------


## elke1970

ich bin 40 und mal rasiere ich mich und mal nicht. kommt ganz auf meine lust und laune an. von ganz glatt bis zu vollen busch ist bei mir alles möglich.

----------


## Bücherwurm

Ich bin >40 und händele das Thema nach "Wohlfühlfaktor".
Es gibt Phasen, da rasiere ich nicht und es gibt Phasen, da rasiere ich.

----------


## Ramona42

Ich finde es natürlicher wenn Frau oder Mann da unten noch paar Haare hat.
Wenn ein Mann da unten völlig nackig ist, muss ich immer unwillkürlich lachen,es sieht so lustig und irgendwie kindlich aus.
Ich selbst rasiere nur Bikinizone und kürze den Schambereich etwas.
Völlig nackt,das finde ich nicht schön,außerdem wäre es mir das Jucken,die Pickelchen,eingewachsenen Haare nicht wert.
Ich finde es schöner,weiblicher und erotischer wenn Frau aber auch Mann da unten noch was hat. 
Also ich persönlich bevorzuge Teilrasur,nur weg was stört und zu sehen ist.

----------

